# Awesome  Degreaser I Found Today



## alloy (Nov 27, 2015)

I have an old Safety Clean bench top parts washer that's been with me for probably 30 years now.  It's one of the old ones that the bottom reservoir comes off and the Safety Clean guy would swap out with you.

I picked up a transmission last weekend to flip and decided to clean it up a little before posting it on CL.

Did a little research on what people are using in their parts washers and found a number of things, most of them $15 to $25 or more per gallon.  Then I ran across a single posting on this Zep degreaser. 

I picked up 2 gallons of is for $9 each and put them in my parts washer.  I didn't want to buy more in case it didn't work, figured 2 gallons would be good to test with.

I started running this stuff over a 25 year old trans with at least 1/4" or more of grease all over it and the grease just started to literally melt away.  With a little effort using a parts brush the trans looks almost like it's been rebuilt.  And when I went to wash up I didn't even need soap on my hands.  Just rinsed right off and left my hands feeling kind of silky smooth. 


I'm going to go back and get 3 more gallons of his stuff it works so well.



http://www.lowes.com/pd_369844-531-ZU505128___?productId=3621262&pl=1&Ntt=zep+505


----------



## rgray (Nov 27, 2015)

That Zep stuff is good stuff. I use it in the wash cab and hot tank.....not that product but the product they have for each.


----------



## Ken_Shea (Nov 27, 2015)

That's very good to know.
I see they also have a "*Zep 128 oz. Industrial Purple Degreaser"*
Could be even more potent.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_369828-531-...industrial+purple+degreaser&productId=3621246


Also a 5gal at $37
http://www.lowes.com/pd_369830-531-...ndustrial+purple+degreasers&productId=3621248


----------



## joshua43214 (Nov 27, 2015)

My first thought when I saw the thread title was "I bet it is something from Zep."
They also make the hands down best brake parts cleaner. leaves no trace behind.


----------



## arvidj (Nov 27, 2015)

Just be aware that it is not recommended for aluminum .. http://ugc.zepcommercial.com/answers/0765-en_us/product/26/questions.htm


----------



## Lucky 13 (Nov 27, 2015)

I discovered the Zep Fast 505 on accident. I picked up my Bridgeport last year and it had years of grime firmly encrusting it. I spent 4 days with green Scotch Brite pads and Simple green without much success. I walked over to Home Depot and found the Fast 505 and decided to try it out. Immediately it was apparent it worked exponentially better than the Simple Green. I used to use Simple Green Crystal in my parts washer and soon replaced it with Fast 505 and have not had it eat or discolor aluminum like the Simple Green sometimes did. It is rough on your hands so wear gloves and try not to breathe it since it is slightly caustic.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 28, 2015)

I have used that also. Went to HD to get simple green It was something like 12.99 a gallon. saw the zep on the bottom shelf covered in dust for 9 dollars and change. Knowing Zep makes good products I went ahead and got it. Great stuff.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Nov 28, 2015)

you know what is next, we all are headed out ot Home Depot and buying this and the price will go up or it will not be available any longer.


----------



## TommyD (Nov 28, 2015)

Ed ke6bnl said:


> you know what is next, we all are headed out ot Home Depot and buying this and the price will go up or it will not be available any longer.



Buy Zep stock


----------



## kvt (Nov 28, 2015)

I needed something to clean off old grease, and got it and did not even think anything else of it.   I have been using a lot of their products when I can get hold of them.  They still seem to work where some of the others seem to have gotten weaker, or less concentrated than they use to be.


----------



## joshua43214 (Nov 28, 2015)

Zep products are commercial products, not pretend commercial like Simple Green.
Zep has reps about everywhere. They are pretty independent and will often be more than happy to make smaller sales to people they like. They won't sell you a single gallon of product, but they will sell you a carton of gallon bottles/cans. They also have delivery vans and will drop the product off, which can save a ton on hasmat fees. I have not purchased direct from them in years, but I have always had good luck getting them to toss a box of something I need onto the van a dropping it off the next time they are in the neighborhood.
If the rep won't sell to you directly, find a local business of some type that will add what you want into their next order. Auto repair shops, printers, and cleaning services are their main business target. They also make an aluminum cleaner that is the absolute best concrete floor cleaner I have ever used. I used it to clean the bay doors in a shop I used to manage, and dumped the waste onto the floor. It just sucked the oil right up and left the concrete looking almost new.


----------



## bpratl (Nov 29, 2015)

I have been using the Zep Purple Degreaser, in my auto repair shop, for quite a few years now. I think it is one of the best  non flammable degreases I have used. Bob


----------



## joshua43214 (Nov 29, 2015)

Pete said:


> Has anyone used the Zep products on Brass such as a clock movement?


I never have.
You can call Zep directly and they will put in touch with an engineer who can tell you what is safe and what is not. They are a lot like dealing with Franklin Adhesives, they feel like a little mom and pop out fit. You can tell them exactly what you are doing and under what conditions, and they will tell you what works best. I am pretty sure they are no bad Zep products.


----------



## pepi (Dec 12, 2015)

Ed ke6bnl said:


> you know what is next, we all are headed out ot Home Depot and buying this and the price will go up or it will not be available any longer.




Now that's funny but has a load of truth to it LOL.... members should wear a T shirt or ball cap so we can spot each other. : -{ )


----------



## alloy (Dec 12, 2015)

pepi said:


> members should wear a T shirt or ball cap so we can spot each other. : -{ )




That's a good idea.

  Nels are you reading this?????


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 12, 2015)

alloy said:


> That's a good idea.
> 
> Nels are you reading this?????



Been talked about among staff recently. 

No more, on this.  

If you want to talk about it, start a thread in the "members hangout" Be a great discussion.

In the meantime, let's get back to Zep 505!


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm a big fan of the Zep citrus degreaser.


----------



## housedad (Dec 12, 2015)

After reading this thread, I went out and bought some 505.  It seems rather viscous, and it does remove some grime better than 409.  I still have not cleaned my Bridgeport (had it for a year now) and went out and tried it on the 35 year old brown built up grease.  While it will remove the grime with some measure of  scrubbing, I have found that Meguiars wheel cleaner (the spray on/hose off type) works far better.  No scrubbing, just let it sit for 2 minutes or so and wipe off.  Right down to the metal in one application. Just have to use a water displacing oil on it afterward no matter what we use.  I'll use the 505 somewhere else and use the Meguiars on the dried brown grease.

Also, there is nothing on the planet that works on black stained gutters like Awesome Cleaner from the Dollar Store.   In warm weather, spray on, wipe back and forth to loosen the black stuff, then wipe clean.  From gray/black to white in one application.  Use NO water.  Water will inhibit the cleaning for some reason.


----------



## george wilson (Dec 17, 2015)

Awsome Orange from the Dollar Store will remove cat pee from your baseboards,etc. better than anything else I have tried. Male cats are bad at marking their territory,even if spayed.


----------



## alloy (Dec 17, 2015)

I used Awesome cleaner from Dollar Tree to clean 2 mills and my lathe up. Cheap and works really well. Haven't tried the orange yet.  I'll pick some up next time I'm there.


----------

